# GCC Expert 24. Roland blades... Roland cut strip?



## Cocozzzzzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

I understand you can use the roland gx 24 generic blades for the expert 24, can you also use the cutting pads?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My Supply Hut has cut strips for 4.95.....


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, thanks Royce. I was just about to order some for 9.95 each


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you tried the 30.00 blade holder from US Cutter?.....


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not yet, but that will be next on my list. I hate to keep pulling out the blade when I need to change, so I want at least one more holder.


----------



## Cocozzzzzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

I am taking that as a no? I know where I can buy strips online, but I am going to a city next week that sells roland, so I thought I could pick up a blade, and some strips while Im at it... I will just compare when I get there I suppose.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What are the strips made of?.....Looks like some sort of adhesive backed plastic.....Maybe nylon or teflon?.....Could a person buy a sheet of something and make their own?...


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Can you use a cricket blade they look almost identical 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have purchased the Cricut blades to use with my GCC Smart Cutter Pro 24. They work great. I did reduce my downforce pressure.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

so will these work in my EX 24 LX ?

Roland Replacement Blade Pack (3 60 degree and 3 45 degree blades)


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

MadeDesigns said:


> so will these work in my EX 24 LX ?
> 
> Roland Replacement Blade Pack (3 60 degree and 3 45 degree blades)


Yep.

I also buy the blade strips from Supply Hut but would like to find one that does not leave as much adhesive on the cutter when changing strips.


----------

